# Go Knicks



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

how far do you guys think knicks will go.. I hope they make it to the playoffs so I can have a second favorite team to root for

Bucs shouldn't have been in the playoffs they weren't as worthy as the knicks


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> how far do you guys think knicks will go.. I hope they make it to the playoffs so I can have a second favorite team to root for
> 
> Bucs shouldn't have been in the playoffs they weren't as worthy as the knicks


knicks wont make the playoffs keep dreaming!


----------



## Jeff van Gumby (Feb 22, 2003)

If Spree didn't injure his hand we would have been in the playoffs last year. I bet we are going to being the 7 or 8 seed.


----------



## superknickfan (Jul 2, 2003)

i think they will be in it all the way till the end this year


----------



## Joluis (Apr 25, 2003)

I am Certain We Will Be in the Playoffs this year, We were a SPewell's Hand Injury Away from being in the Playoffs, Add a serviceable Mcdyess & We Could Of Won The Whole Thing.(SPurs Wasn't that Impressive, Tim Duncan Is)


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Ok, with spree thier from the jump alone we would have been in the playoffs. Then you add the possibility that Mcdyess might be back, and you throw in sweetney and Lampe and i say we make the playoffs in the 7th or 8th spot. I wish we would for just one more year so we could get some more young talent but especially if Mcdyess comes back healthy we will make the playoffs, no questions about it.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>superknickfan</b>!
> i think they will be in it all the way till the end this year








You wiLL make the jump back to the pLayoffs, but aLL the way...I don't know about that man........


----------



## DaBiGjImMy (Jun 19, 2003)

i definitely think the knicks will make the playoffs.... i REALLY dunt think they will even be a low seed because the east is SOOOO WEAK!


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I am pretty sure we make the 8th seed barring any trades.


I hope we don't though next years lottery is full of great big men and my god do we need one.


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

Knicks will be in the playoffs next season, barring any serious injuries to key players such as Houston, Spreewell, and McDyess AGAIN. I think they can even be a 4 or 5 seed if they play better and can avoid the major injuries.


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

Based on the Knicks current roster I will be angry if we don't get the 8th seed. Possibly the 7th. But that's where we should be in the East(I'm assuming McDyess won't play), if he magically comes back and can play near 100% we should be at least 5.

But the way it's looking, we're a 7 or 8 seed.


----------



## H-Town (Jun 29, 2003)

I think the Knicks will be in the playoffs, as longs as the key players are healthy not counting Dice and get some help from the rookies. 6th seed would probably be the best the Knicks can do right now with this roster. 

GO KNICKS!


----------

